# RAFM: Cthulhu Minis KS: Masks of Nyarlathotep and other Call of Cthulhu miniatures



## ced1106

RAFM is conducting a crowdfunding project for their new line of 28mm 7th Edition Call of Cthulhu miniatures, under license from Chaosium. Their first set includes NPCs from "Masks of Nyarlathotep", and they've already added various other Cthulhu miniatures.

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/941525798/rafm-call-of-cthulhu-7th-edition-miniatures




It's buried in the comments, but you can pledge at the "Insanity Add-On" level and add enough CAD to cover a module pledge and get both!

Expansion set #3 looks to be the best add-on, at $10CAD for three investigator minis, and a large "The Thing in the Well" monster.


----------



## ced1106

Final week! More goodies. 34K stretch goal, new monster pledge level, new add-on!


----------



## ced1106

Syr Hobbs posted a review of the mini's on TMP, including a comparison of the 7th edition mini's with those from other companies. 7th edition in first and third mini's from the left.






See the review for more details:  http://theminiaturespage.com/boards/msg.mv?id=335511


----------

